# All about CC & BCC !!!!!



## trigger (Jun 15, 2005)

All u wanted to know about CC & BCC

I did not know this. And I bet you didn't know either, unless you work
with NASA or ISRO or Mossad.

We all CC our mails in our daily life. But do you know what CC stands
for?
Carbon Copy?

There, I got you! It is wrong. I came to know that CC stands for

"Courtesy Copy" So much for all those orders from my boss: 'Send Mr.XYZ the mail and CC me." I guess, he should stop using the word "CC".

This left me wondering what "BCC" stands for. Apparently, it does mean

"Blind Courtesy Copy" because the protagonist is blind to the information that somebody else has also been CC-ed. Bingo! 

Before I could confirm that "BCC" stands for "Blind Courtesy Copy". I thought it was an acronym for "*$%$&!@$%^&%$^", because it is really
kid-ish to send Mr. X a copy of the mail, and not letting Mr. Y know that you did so.


SOURCE: fwd mail


----------



## whim_gen (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool
Bring out more  such common misconceptions


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 15, 2005)

I dont believe this pls prove it i did try to find meaning of cc and bcc on babylon  and it gave me carbon copy only

and this is first time i have heard this kind of stuff please prove what u have said


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 15, 2005)

both r  correct and both r used


----------



## aadipa (Jun 16, 2005)

well both are true....... but carbon copy is more used


----------



## trigger (Jun 16, 2005)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> I dont believe this pls prove it i did try to find meaning of cc and bcc on babylon  and it gave me carbon copy only
> nd this is first time i have heard this kind of stuff please prove what u have said





			
				rajrulesdear said:
			
		

> ya , please prove urself.
> its hard to believe u.



here is d proof check out plz......  
www.cyberskills.com/content/quick/effective-email.pdf+courtesy+copy%2Bemail&hl=en]proof 1[/url]
proof 2
proof 3

Although sum assume it's a CARBON COPY, im not blaming them but according to me the true one i hav mentioned above...


----------



## theauthority (Sep 27, 2006)

CC in e-mail terms obviously stands for "Courtesy Copy" and BCC stands for "Blind Courtesy Copy".

Sure there are still a few dinosaurs out there who can't let go of the old "Carbon Copy" meaning, but who ever heard of a "Blind Carbon Copy"?

In my limited research the "Carbon Copy" definition most likely has less than a 30% following these days. "Courtesy Copy" is the most used and will continue to gain popularity because it is the logical definition. We no longer use carbon paper as it would leave smudges on the screen.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 27, 2006)

That is interesting news


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 27, 2006)

DWNLD THIS S/W and check in it

*www.acronymgenie.com/


----------



## freakitude (Sep 27, 2006)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_copy
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcc

RFC 2822 Internet Message Format (Attached): 



> The "Bcc:" field (where the "Bcc" means "Blind Carbon Copy") contains
> addresses of recipients of the message whose addresses are not to be
> revealed to other recipients of the message.


----------



## anandk (Sep 27, 2006)

maybe nasa is more polite  and prefers to refer it as courtesy copy, while the world, wikepedia included, mostly prefers to refer it as carbon copy 

"In e-mail, the abbreviation Cc refers to the practice of sending a message as a "carbon copy" or "courtesy copy". That is, the receiver is not expected to reply (although they may, of course)." *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_copy

"In the context of e-mail, blind carbon copy, abbreviated BCC, refers to the practice of sending a message to multiple recipients in such a way that what they receive does not contain the complete list of recipients." *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcc
=======================================================
edit : JUST NOTICED : is this vishalgupta difrnt from Vishal Gupta, presumably so !?!? will the real one pls stand up ? 
======================================================


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 27, 2006)

good info, never cared about these things


----------



## shaunak (Oct 1, 2006)

In my opinon CC should be changed it IC [irritating copy] 
Is the worst thing ever invented.
I hate all those who fill my INBOX with stupid chain mails which i have to tediously DELETE.
*I HATE CHAIN MAIL*


----------



## satyamy (Oct 1, 2006)

u got this details from Digit's Old Issue


----------



## n2casey (Oct 2, 2006)

A small thing with a big discussion


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 2, 2006)

So how many people actually use CC?

I guess BCC would be used mostly by spammers!


----------



## vandit (Oct 4, 2006)

most of my searches ended into carbon copy and blind carbon


----------

